# Red Alder



## hokiewheeler (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, gang, I live in northern Ohio. I was wondering if it would be possible to plant Red Alder here. It looks like it is hardy enough and the material that I have on it says that it tolerates wet soils. Soil types here are Mahoning silt loam, condit silt loam and miner silty clay loam. Miner is in the wetter areas. For those that those names mean nothing to, Mahoning is on the clayey side, ponds well and is somewhat shrink swell, and typically tends to 5 to 6 or so on the pH. Condit and miner are wetter, darker and more acidic. We have a seasonally high water table in the winter months, not so much in summer. I'm just curious if I could get that to grow in the landscape because I've not seen them around in the woods. Some extension info I found listed green alder I believe, but I'd like to try for red if possible.


----------



## S Mc (Jan 8, 2009)

Hokie, keeping in mind I am not from Ohio...The information I have on Red Alder, _Alnus rubra_, is that it is adaptable to many soils.

What I like to do when I am considering a species outside my experience is to check what they prefer in their natural environment. To that end:

The red alder is a west coast tree generally found within 125 miles of the coast at elevations up to 2400'. They have been found between latitudes 34 deg N and 60 deg N. They prefer their atmosphere to be humid to superhumid. They get most of their precipitation in the winter and their summers are cool and dry. 

They are rated a Zone 6. A cryptic comment also "they are a favorite host to tent caterpillars".

After obtaining information like this, I will then go through a mental checklist to see if this tree can be accommodated where I would wish it to.

Can I supply the needed moisture? ("For good development precipitation should exceed 25" or roots have access to ground water." or irrigation)

How is the humidity? This can be vital to a tree's survival and/or thriving or struggling.

Does it fit in my zone? My soil? (I love it when they say "adaptable".)

What is my elevation compared to what this tree is accustomed to? Many may not think this is a big issue, but can come into play. Elevation may make a site more hardy or less so, some pathogens may be more prevalent in your area that don't normally attack this tree in its native environment.

Hopefully, somewhere in all this there is some useful information for you to work with.

Sylvia


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 8, 2009)

hokiewheeler said:


> Hey, gang, I live in northern Ohio. I was wondering if it would be possible to plant Red Alder here. It looks like it is hardy enough and the material that I have on it says that it tolerates wet soils. Soil types here are Mahoning silt loam, condit silt loam and miner silty clay loam. Miner is in the wetter areas. For those that those names mean nothing to, Mahoning is on the clayey side, ponds well and is somewhat shrink swell, and typically tends to 5 to 6 or so on the pH. Condit and miner are wetter, darker and more acidic. We have a seasonally high water table in the winter months, not so much in summer. I'm just curious if I could get that to grow in the landscape because I've not seen them around in the woods. Some extension info I found listed green alder I believe, but I'd like to try for red if possible.


Why do you want Red Alder? Grows every where out here used to be considerd a weed tree but furniture companies like em.


----------



## hokiewheeler (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the look of the red and the fact that it grows bigger than the other ones. I have my doubts about it being able to adapt here due to the fact it's a mountain tree and this is flatland. Also, our summers are a lot hotter and drier than it's used to. Just like to have unusual things I guess (I realize that's relative).


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 8, 2009)

Branches tend to break off and rot sections of tree.


----------

